# New top bar hive tools



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

I added a few new cool new tools to my website for sale. Tell me what you think! I hand make all these myself and have not seen anything like these. The first is a frame rest to hold frames for inspection, taking pictures, etc. It hangs on the edge of your roof above your hive if you have a hinged roof similar to mine. The second is a hive tool designed to be long enough to easily reach inside your hive to cut loose attached burr comb and angled to slide flat alongside of your angled hive walls. thanks for any input you might have John Crabb organicbeehives.com


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

looks handy.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Very good! Ya should market those.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Nice idea, I've been thinking about making a stand so I can take photos when I inspect. But those wont work for me since my hives tops are not on hinges.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Excellent idea John. It could be modified for most any top bar hive, even without a hinged lid, it could just hang on the side. One thing I think I would do is make the side pieces all as 1 piece, that could be done by just bending the metal back on itself where the leg drops down. That way you would save a couple of cuts, drilling holes and riveting the legs on.


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

Good idea, i'll have to try that. If i can save some time i can offer them for a little better price. They do fit on the end board as is, didn't post that pic. I'll play with them a little more and post some more pictures soon. John


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you are on to something. Very innovative. When I first started beekeeping I didn't know what I was looking at and took photos of combs and looked at them later. Your frame rest would make that easier.
Depending on the angles of the individual TBH it may be possible to hang the comb on the inside of the hive for photos if it doesn't have a swinging lid; I like this option as newbies are less likely to drop bees in the grass - they fall into the hive.
To make it more adaptable to fit shorter and longer top bars the cross piece on the bar could have some predrilled holes in it and one or both ends could be fixed with bolts and wing nuts.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> To make it more adaptable to fit shorter and longer top bars the cross piece on the bar could have some predrilled holes in it and one or both ends could be fixed with bolts and wing nuts.


You could do the same thing with the legs to make them adjustable to any hive angle.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

i like it!!!! great job and thanks for sharing.

right now i'm just being careful w/ the comb and placing them upside down on the rest of the hive and inspecting comb 

great ideas though!!!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I try to grab a kid or spouse to either hold or take photos, with various degrees of luck.


----------

